# Cheese rounds-rec.



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

_These make nice appys, but if left whole slices and served with a salad and icey drink they are yummy for lunch._


_1-c.grated extra sharp cheddar_
_1/2-c.freshly grated mozzarella_
_1/4-c. freshly grated parmesan_
_1/8-tea. Beau Monde seasoning_
_1/8-tea. garlic powder_
_5-green onions, thinly sliced, use some of the green tops _
_1/2-c. mayo_
_1-loaf sourdough bread, thinly sliced and cut in half for appys, left whole for lunch_
_in bowl mix cheddar, mozzarella,parmesan,Beau Monde,garlic powder, and green onions. Add mayo mix, add more mayo if needed to get your mix spreadable. Put on the bread and place on baking sheet. Place in preheated broiler til cheese is melted and bubbly about 2-3 min. Then remove to a warmed platter and serve. Serves 8_
_enjoy,_
_kadesma _


----------



## marmalady (Jun 8, 2006)

Ummm, cheesey goodness!  TY!  Has anyone else noticed how hard it is to get Beau Monde seasoning any more?  Even here, in the South, where all the 'Junior League' cookbooks have it as a 'basic' ingredient!  I finally found some at Whole Foods of all places!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 8, 2006)

marmalady said:
			
		

> Ummm, cheesey goodness! TY! Has anyone else noticed how hard it is to get Beau Monde seasoning any more? Even here, in the South, where all the 'Junior League' cookbooks have it as a 'basic' ingredient! I finally found some at Whole Foods of all places!


Thanks Maramalady 
I've seen Beau Monde in the stores here for years, then about  years ago it went bye bye, now it's back. It's Spice Island brand.

kadesma


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2006)

I don't even know what Beau Monde is.


----------



## pdswife (Jun 9, 2006)

It's ok Icy...either do I.


----------



## IcyMist (Jun 9, 2006)

Oh I am sooo glad that I am not the only one.


----------



## marmalady (Jun 9, 2006)

Here ya go!  http://whatscookingamerica.net/Q-A/beaumonde.htm


----------



## amber (Jun 9, 2006)

Cheese, cheese, cheese!  Love it, thanks.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

_Great Amber, hope you get a chance to try the recipe.._

_kadesma _


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

IcyMist said:
			
		

> I don't even know what Beau Monde is.


Icy,
Beau Monde is a mix of salt,sugar,celery seed and onion powder..They add silicon dioxide I believe to keep it free flowing and so it doesn't get sticky. I don't use it often, but in certain things it's nice and adds to the flavor. 
kadesma


----------



## kadesma (Jun 9, 2006)

pdswife said:
			
		

> It's ok Icy...either do I.


Sorry Pds, I see Marm put up a link for the Beau Monde, will have to go see it myself. It's just a simple seasoning of salt,sugar,celery seed and onion..

kadesma


----------

